

Google to Start Running Fiber in Kansas City - cobrausn
http://www.kansascity.com/2012/02/06/3412534/google-to-start-hanging-internet.html

======
darkstar999
My cable ISP just implemented a 150GB monthly limit. At 1gbps, this is 20
seconds of transfer.

I can't wait for Google (or anyone really) to blow away these awful regressive
ISPs.

